# Will the Apple Watch Eclipse the Classic Swiss Watch?



## check7

Flipping through the paper I came across this decently written Wall Street Journal article.

I don't plan on buying an Apple watch, but find the prospect of spending $17k on a gold disposable piece of tech an unusual thing.


----------



## Watchbreath

No.


----------



## Domo

Yup


----------



## eblackmo

sure. why not?


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

Uh huh. All of this is all so vaguely familiar.


----------



## edhchoe

The idea of having to charge the watch everyday turned me off. And the Bluetooth will drain the battery of my iPhone also. I don't need a watch to stealthily check my messages and emails during the meeting.


----------



## GlennO

Domo said:


> Yup


I'm guessing it won't eclipse the classic Japanese watch?


----------



## EsbenOpen

edhchoe said:


> The idea of having to charge the watch everyday turned me off. And the Bluetooth will drain the battery of my iPhone also. I don't need a watch to stealthily check my messages and emails during the meeting.


Speaking of stealthily checking messages, my experience in meetings is that people seem to be easy going if you're answering emails on a tablet or laptop, but they get upset if you do the exact same thing on a phone. I wonder if that would be better or worse on a watch..

Maybe my experience is not normal, but I have noticed it in a bunch of different meetings with completely different people.


----------



## Domo

GlennO said:


> I'm guessing it won't eclipse the classic Japanese watch?


Of course not. The  Watch is a fashion accessory, and will only compete with such b-)


----------



## BrentYYC

No!
... and haven't we had this same discussion about 50 times in the past couple of months?


----------



## Watchette

EsbenOpen said:


> Speaking of stealthily checking messages, my experience in meetings is that people seem to be easy going if you're answering emails on a tablet or laptop, but they get upset if you do the exact same thing on a phone. I wonder if that would be better or worse on a watch..
> 
> Maybe my experience is not normal, but I have noticed it in a bunch of different meetings with completely different people.


Personally, when I'm talking to someone and he looks at his phone, I want to stand up, say "all right, I'm done" and just leave. I'm old school and find it rude no matter the intention. Looking at your watch in a meeting is a worse no-no. It invites speculation that you're bored, this meeting has gone on too long, you have somewhere more important to be, you're not listening, etc. Then you explain you're checking your email? A no go where I hang out.


----------



## Dan83bz

Sure, maybe in 5000 years, the mechanical watch might become "obsolete" (I doubt it), in the meantime, I give the apple watch a max. of 5 years before it's gone under the radar.


----------



## drhr

Yep, there's more of them than us. And eclipse doesn't mean mechanical/quartz watches will disappear, at least not anytime soon I'm thinking . . .


----------



## Watchette

This *is* groundhog's day... been here, discussed that. I think we said no, it won't replace. It's a different animal and is for a different market, different user. One thing that struck me while skimming this article made me wonder, will people REALLY spend $15K+ for a case for an Apple watch? The guts of the Apple watch will be outdated in months, so do you get a replacement to put inside the expensive gold case every year or so? Makes no sense. Your actual gold classic/traditional watch won't be obsolete. Ever. I wondered if this is hype, if Apple was behind that article attempting to make impressionable young people who don't know any better think it's a good idea to spend that kind of money on a smart watchcase. You can get the same actual Apple watch for $349.


----------



## Maithree

Yes it will. The mobile market is huge. One day there will be smart watch that is genuinely useful and enough people will buy smart watches as a total and it's market will Swiss watches.

And there will still be people like me wearing mechanical watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917

It will eclipse everything except Rolex and Grand Seiko becuase they are awesome


----------



## dawiz

Gunnar_917 said:


> It will eclipse everything except Rolex and Grand Seiko becuase they are awesome


And Tudor and Omega. Plus the eclipse will only last a year, after that you can throw the Apple Watch away. Don't think there'll be a big vintage Apple Watch market


----------



## orangenSaft

I work in software. Ive built and managed sites and native apps for around a decade. Ive had 4 iPhones, 2 iPads, 4 MacBooks and an Apple TV. 
You couldn't pay me to wear an Apple watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steuerman

Not with me...


----------



## VinnieVegas

No. I love tech, but I'll stick with my Rolex. No way will it ever replace that with me, at least.


----------



## BarracksSi

> In many ways, their reaction amounts to little more than the brushing away of a mildly bothersome fly. "I don't believe [the Apple Watch] will affect the Hublots and Breitlings and Pateks," said Jean-Claude Biver, who is president of LVMH's watch division and CEO of its brand Tag Heuer. "You don't buy a $20,000 watch to tell you what time it is. Time is everywhere. You buy it because it is a piece of art. And art is eternity."


He says this and also announced a partnership with Google and Intel to create a TH smartwatch (which, as the article notes, will likely be priced just above the steel versions of the Apple Watch).

That tells me that TH didn't even care about smartwatches until Apple officially entered the game. TH/LVMH could have tried to one-up Pebble, or even the ill-fated Microsoft smartwatches, but they didn't.

Whether it's confidence or head-in-the-sand denial, that's for TH to know and the rest of us to speculate.


----------



## mui.richard

The same discussions came up decades ago when Japanese quartz watches hit the market with supreme accuracy... Decades later we still have a large enough market for mechanicals to thrive.

So no, I have no doubt the Apple watch or what have you will ever eclipse the mechanicals.


----------



## Lelocle

check7 said:


> Flipping through the paper I came across this decently written Wall Street Journal article.
> 
> I don't plan on buying an Apple watch, but find the prospect of spending $17k on a gold disposable piece of tech an unusual thing.


It is a new category of computer.

Did you see Interstellar? He gave her a Hamilton Khaki. Hundreds of years from now when we are able to travel the universe through worm holes people will be wearing mechanical watches.

But also I think wearable computers will be a normal thing. Not only on your wrist but everything you wear, touch, etc. you will be surrounded by computers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

mui.richard said:


> The same discussions came up decades ago when Japanese quartz watches hit the market with supreme accuracy... Decades later we still have a large enough market for mechanicals to thrive.


Sort of, but the number of dead brands got a lot bigger. The brands that survived the best had to evolve: Rolex, as we hopefully know, positioned themselves upmarket to avoid the quartz race to the bottom; Timex, on the other hand, parlayed their image of durability into being one of the most widely-available quartz watch brands. Those who didn't evolve either died or got absorbed (which, in the eyes of some WISes, is as good as dying anyway).

Give this another five to ten years to see the results, and be happy that none of you are in the driver's seat at any of these watch brands.


----------



## mui.richard

BarracksSi said:


> Sort of, but the number of dead brands got a lot bigger. The brands that survived the best had to evolve: Rolex, as we hopefully know, positioned themselves upmarket to avoid the quartz race to the bottom; Timex, on the other hand, parlayed their image of durability into being one of the most widely-available quartz watch brands. Those who didn't evolve either died or got absorbed (which, in the eyes of some WISes, is as good as dying anyway).
> 
> Give this another five to ten years to see the results, and be happy that none of you are in the driver's seat at any of these watch brands.


True...but did you think Rolex, or any brands for that matter, wouldn't have to evolve one way or another even if the quartz watches never came?

The marketplace is always competitive, doesn't really matter if the competition is from a different technology base or simply another brand. Yes I can see that smartwatches or what have you can appeal to a certain demographic, heck I even own a couple of them myself. But the truth is my interest in watches never really changed despite the fact that I bought these smartwatches. The feeling and satisfaction of having a nicely made piece of machinery strapped around my wrist far exceed the "convenience" any smartwatches can give me.

Would I trade my Porsche for a Honda Accord? No. Would I do it the other way around? No again. Why? They are both technically cars but I wouldn't enjoy doing groceries in a Porsche any more than going to a track day in an Accord. So I really don't see how smartwatches can actually eclipse/replace traditional timepieces in the foreseeable future.

Would I spend 17k on a gold Apple watch? Not in a million years! The same money for a Jaeger, Cartier, Rolex.....absolutely!


----------



## rmurphy

Watchette said:


> Personally, when I'm talking to someone and he looks at his phone, I want to stand up, say "all right, I'm done" and just leave. I'm old school and find it rude no matter the intention. Looking at your watch in a meeting is a worse no-no. It invites speculation that you're bored, this meeting has gone on too long, you have somewhere more important to be, you're not listening, etc. Then you explain you're checking your email? A no go where I hang out.


It's getting to be a huge no no for me when I'm having a meeting. I'm sick of people on their damn phones much less looking at a watch. I'd be done with them for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

All those who have said "yes", erase the 'S' off your membership card.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Dan83bz said:


> Sure, maybe in 5000 years, the mechanical watch might become "obsolete" (I doubt it), in the meantime, I give the apple watch a max. of 5 years before it's gone under the radar.


It already is obsolete. I do think the smart watch might become a sort of beater and people will still take out their mechanicals when they want to look nicer. I don't think higher end brands will see a noticeable impact. But anything less than 1k probably will because now the question becomes should I buy the Quartz fashion watch at Macy's or the jewelry store at the mall or the apple watch.


----------



## AAMC

Fer Guzman said:


> (...) should I buy the Quartz fashion watch at Macy's or the jewelry store at the mall or the apple watch.


True, and some will choose the fashion quartz because it fits ones style/personality better, some will go with the AW for the same reasons and a part of the market will get both because they don't see them as being the same thing.


----------



## codeture

Based on past product launch like iPod, iPhone, etc. It took about 3 generations to be booming, it means it is expected to bring problems starting on 2017-ish.

Now swiss mechanical watch export has been reported to be stagnant. We are still excited about watch-craft, but it is not for others out there. One of the scenario will be like

Motorbike and bicycle

That may be the case with watches.


----------



## OfficerCamp

orangenSaft said:


> I work in software. Ive built and managed sites and native apps for around a decade. Ive had 4 iPhones, 2 iPads, 4 MacBooks and an Apple TV.
> You couldn't pay me to wear an Apple watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty tech obsessed myself, but the only way I'd wear the apple watch IS if they paid me. Not giving up my watches any time soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeT

No.


----------



## DrGonzo

I'm not as interested as I used to be, but my phone ringer has to be off at work and the notifications would be nice. When someone offers a comparable product with android os I will certainly go take a look at it.


----------



## zetaplus93

mui.richard said:


> The same discussions came up decades ago when Japanese quartz watches hit the market with supreme accuracy... Decades later we still have a large enough market for mechanicals to thrive.
> 
> So no, I have no doubt the Apple watch or what have you will ever eclipse the mechanicals.


The difference this time is that the competition is with a miniature computer made by arguably the largest company in the world who has a knack for remaking markets.

A bit different this time around.


----------



## mui.richard

zetaplus93 said:


> The difference this time is that the competition is with a miniature computer made by arguably the largest company in the world who has a knack for remaking markets.
> 
> A bit different this time around.


Re-making markets...that's probably true when Steve Jobs was still around, and insisted that the iPhone will NEVER go bigger than a ~4" screen.

Looking at the iPhone 6 & 6+, I'd say the market remade Apple this time around.


----------



## dawiz

mui.richard said:


> Re-making markets...that's probably true when Steve Jobs was still around, and insisted that the iPhone will NEVER go bigger than a ~4" screen.
> 
> Looking at the iPhone 6 & 6+, I'd say the market remade Apple this time around.


Flawed argument: the big-screen market only really started taking off when the iPhone 6 / 6 Plus was released. There definitely was a market for pjs lets before, but with the advent of the new Apple phones, it's now stagnating for the main competitors whereas it flourishes for Apple (surpassing Samsung etc in all major markets).

Same thing will happen with the Apple Watch. Motorola has a very decent smart watch but after the Apple Watch, nobody will care anymore. I personally dislike smart watches in general because I don't want yet another stressor in my life, but if I had to buy one, it'd the Apple Watch, that's for sure.


----------



## mui.richard

dawiz said:


> Flawed argument: the big-screen market only really started taking off when the iPhone 6 / 6 Plus was released. There definitely was a market for pjs lets before, but with the advent of the new Apple phones, it's now stagnating for the main competitors whereas it flourishes for Apple (surpassing Samsung etc in all major markets).
> 
> Same thing will happen with the Apple Watch. Motorola has a very decent smart watch but after the Apple Watch, nobody will care anymore. I personally dislike smart watches in general because I don't want yet another stressor in my life, but if I had to buy one, it'd the Apple Watch, that's for sure.


That just makes me curious...which market are you from?

And it wouldn't really matter which market you're from...fact is Samsung and Sony or what have you gave us phones at 5" and up 2 years before Apple came out with the iPhone 6/6+. Obviously Apple saw where the market was going and caught on to the trend. Re-shaping the market? I don't think so.

Believe what you believe and be happy.


----------



## zetaplus93

mui.richard said:


> Re-making markets...that's probably true when Steve Jobs was still around, and insisted that the iPhone will NEVER go bigger than a ~4" screen.


We'll find out as Apple continues another few more years beyond 2011 and as they push out new product lines like the watch, TV, payments, etc. They have been doing pretty well since 2011 though.

The watch is the first product line not started in Steve's time.

What is undeniable is that when looking at the big picture, comparing the current situation to the Quartz crisis is a flawed argument.

All relevant factors affecting the market is completely different, from market conditions, to the strengths and weaknesses of competing firms, to consumer's expectation of what they'd like to see on their wrists.

Software is remaking industries. It's remade giant industries like telecomm and is starting to circle around new ones (transportation, healthcare, finance, home automation, etc).

Perhaps people will eventually push back to so much technology encroaching into our lives. Perhaps the gentle ticking of mechanical movements will be a soothing tone to our software-saturated lives. Everything remains to be seen, including how much smartwatches will become a staple of life for the general population.


----------



## zetaplus93

dawiz said:


> Flawed argument: the big-screen market only really started taking off when the iPhone 6 / 6 Plus was released.





mui.richard said:


> That just makes me curious...which market are you from?


Gotta agree with mui.richard on this one. Samsung and other Android makers created and profited from the 4+ inch smartphone market for a few years before Apple joined the bandwagon.



mui.richard said:


> And it wouldn't really matter which market you're from...fact is Samsung and Sony or what have you gave us phones at 5" and up 2 years before Apple came out with the iPhone 6/6+. Obviously Apple saw where the market was going and caught on to the trend. Re-shaping the market? I don't think so.


Well, by remaking markets, I was specifically comparing smartphones pre-2007 (dominated by phones from RIM, Nokia, Microsoft) to modern smartphones (dominated by Apple, Samsung, Sony, etc). Notice that most of the incumbents from pre-2007 have been sold, merged, bankrupted, or are hanging by a thread. It's undeniable that the introduction of the first iPhone remade the market. The same applies for the iPod (remember all those MP3 players that used to dominate?), and a case can be made for iPads as well (remember Microsoft Tablet PCs?).


----------



## Watchette

The name "smart watch" is so generic. Even "Apple Watch" isn't descriptive. When computers got smaller and portable they became "notebooks"; even smaller, we called them "pads." I think maybe those watches should be called something along the lines of "sticky notes" to demonstrate their relatively tiny size and to keep the naming methodology consistent. "Look, I just got my new Apple Sticky Note, isn't it rad?" showing it with a flourish of the wrist. Tee hee.


----------



## BarracksSi

dawiz said:


> Flawed argument: the big-screen market only really started taking off when the iPhone 6 / 6 Plus was released. There definitely was a market for pjs lets before, but with the advent of the new Apple phones, it's now stagnating for the main competitors whereas it flourishes for Apple (surpassing Samsung etc in all major markets).


The big-phone "phablet" market came about because everyone besides Apple couldn't offer anything different besides a bigger screen. My brother-in-law had a Galaxy Note in 2011 (he works at Samsung; not sure if he got it early or if Korea, as a whole, simply got them before the U.S.)and that thing seemed huge.

As soon as Apple went big with the 6 Plus, they took away the only advantage the various Android makers had. Buyers switching away from Android even made up a good chunk of 6/6+ sales.

[/tangent] ;-)


----------



## valmak

Game over. Beyonce just made the Apple Watch cool to millions of women.


----------



## Fer Guzman

and it's a gold bracelet?


----------



## AAMC

valmak said:


> Game over. Beyonce just made the Apple Watch cool to millions of women.
> View attachment 3720674


She's not wearing the Apple watch


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> and it's a gold bracelet?


Yup, it's an Apple Watch on a gold bracelet, second one I've seen so far.


----------



## arogle1stus

Not a chance in eclipsing ANY real watch that has a pallet fork, balance wheel etc.
I have no interest in enriching Billy Gates. So what if Apple nets $75 billion per quarter,
Not a single farthing of that amount was donated by me.
I read that if the number of gold I Watches they sell reach Apples predicted sales, it
will take the amount of gold stored in Ft Knox, Ky in 10 years.
Just another Gates Flah n the Pan projects.Thanx but no thanks Apple!

X traindriver Art


----------



## shnjb

arogle1stus said:


> Not a chance in eclipsing ANY real watch that has a pallet fork, balance wheel etc.
> I have no interest in enriching Billy Gates. So what if Apple nets $75 billion per quarter,
> Not a single farthing of that amount was donated by me.
> I read that if the number of gold I Watches they sell reach Apples predicted sales, it
> will take the amount of gold stored in Ft Knox, Ky in 10 years.
> Just another Gates Flah n the Pan projects.Thanx but no thanks Apple!
> 
> X traindriver Art


lol what?
Gates?


----------



## AAMC

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, it's an Apple Watch on a gold bracelet, second one I've seen so far.


let me guess, Karl L. has the other one


----------



## rationaltime

arogle1stus said:


> Not a chance in eclipsing ANY real watch that has a pallet fork, balance wheel etc.
> I have no interest in enriching Billy Gates. So what if Apple nets $75 billion per quarter,
> Not a single farthing of that amount was donated by me.
> I read that if the number of gold I Watches they sell reach Apples predicted sales, it
> will take the amount of gold stored in Ft Knox, Ky in 10 years.
> Just another Gates Flah n the Pan projects.Thanx but no thanks Apple!
> 
> X traindriver Art


Hey Art,

I appreciate you have a lot of enthusiasm, but you need to stop
drinking and posting. Mr. Gates has nothing to do with Apple.

Maybe you need to get out more. I suggest you consider planning
some adventure. Here, check out this event. --> Depot Days 
Saturday, May 16, 2015 - 9am - 5pm
Sunday, May 17, 2015 - 9am - 4pm
Union Pacific Steam Shop Open House
You can check out the big iron and maybe talk to some other
train drivers.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## 93EXCivic

BarracksSi said:


> The big-phone "phablet" market came about because everyone besides Apple couldn't offer anything different besides a bigger screen. My brother-in-law had a Galaxy Note in 2011 (he works at Samsung; not sure if he got it early or if Korea, as a whole, simply got them before the U.S.)and that thing seemed huge.
> 
> As soon as Apple went big with the 6 Plus, they took away the only advantage the various Android makers had. Buyers switching away from Android even made up a good chunk of 6/6+ sales.
> 
> [/tangent] ;-)


Of coarse, Apple going larger has me wondering what I am going to do with my next phone because I will not buy a phone as large as the 6.


----------



## BarracksSi

93EXCivic said:


> Of coarse, Apple going larger has me wondering what I am going to do with my next phone because I will not buy a phone as large as the 6.


Although I (and a friend) talked my wife into getting a 6 Plus later this year as an upgrade from her 5C, even the regular 6 is as large as I would want to go with a phone. There's a side rumor floating around that Apple will replace the 5S-which is still on sale-with another 4" model using updated hardware.


----------



## headless

mui.richard said:


> That just makes me curious...which market are you from?
> 
> And it wouldn't really matter which market you're from...fact is Samsung and Sony or what have you gave us phones at 5" and up 2 years before Apple came out with the iPhone 6/6+. Obviously Apple saw where the market was going and caught on to the trend. Re-shaping the market? I don't think so.
> 
> Believe what you believe and be happy.


I'm hoping there'll be an iPhone 7- that's the same size as the 5.


----------



## headless

BarracksSi said:


> Although I (and a friend) talked my wife into getting a 6 Plus later this year as an upgrade from her 5C, even the regular 6 is as large as I would want to go with a phone. There's a side rumor floating around that Apple will replace the 5S-which is still on sale-with another 4" model using updated hardware.


Put me down for, "oh please, oh please yes."


----------



## sixtimes

I've been an Apple customer for some time. While I do think it's interesting to see where this goes, I'm not about to give up wearing a nice all mechanical chronograph like my Breitlings , Rolex Daytona and the like. 

I did buy an Apple Watch which I received Friday. I got it for the sole purpose of having a first hand experience thereby enabling me to speak from personal experience. After four solid days of heavy usage it's turned out to be just what I expected. 

It's a nice gadget, but not something I find compelling or of any true value. Truthfully the alerts even though adjustable are very intrusive and annoyingly bothersome. I'm managing the alerts on my iPhone 6 Plus just fine. 

Beyond that once the newness wears off, it's quite useless unless you're easily amused and like gadgets. 

A software design engineer in the field of Thermal Dynamics, I live and breathe all things tech. I operate 98% paperless. So the point being, I absolutely love a luxury all mechanical perpetual chronograph. It's a very nice example of true craftsmanship, a time gone by when people took great care and pride in their work. I simply cannot imagine not wearing a chronograph every day as I have for years.


----------



## Watchette

sixtimes said:


> I've been an Apple customer for some time. While I do think it's interesting to see where this goes, I'm not about to give up wearing a nice all mechanical chronograph like my Breitlings , Rolex Daytona and the like.
> 
> I did buy an Apple Watch which I received Friday. I got it for the sole purpose of having a first hand experience thereby enabling me to speak from personal experience. After four solid days of heavy usage it's turned out to be just what I expected.
> 
> It's a nice gadget, but not something I find compelling or of any true value. Truthfully the alerts even though adjustable are very intrusive and annoyingly bothersome. I'm managing the alerts on my iPhone 6 Plus just fine.
> 
> Beyond that once the newness wears off, it's quite useless unless you're easily amused and like gadgets.
> 
> A software design engineer in the field of Thermal Dynamics, I live and breathe all things tech. I operate 98% paperless. So the point being, *I absolutely love a luxury all mechanical perpetual chronograph. It's a very nice example of true craftsmanship, a time gone by when people took great care and pride in their work.* I simply cannot imagine not wearing a chronograph every day as I have for years.


You sir, are refreshing. I'm not a tech, more an old school parchment and quill, abacus type. Holding on to my flip phone like grim death. I so appreciate your expertise and resulting opinion. Though I have no experience with a smart watch, I surmised it was a "gadgety" thing which would not revolutionize _real_ watches and its popularity would wear off at which point it will settle itself into its proper market share. Good to know my opinion isn't reactionary.

I love what you wrote (bolded above).


----------



## BarracksSi

Watchette said:


> &#8230;, I surmised it was a "gadgety" thing which would not revolutionize _real_ watches and its popularity would wear off at which point it will settle itself into its proper market share.


The smartwatch market share could end up similar to the smartphone share of the mobile phone market, though.

Or, we could say that only one out of every ten smartphone owners gets a smartwatch. That's still _millions_ of smartwatches.

Toss in this idea, too: package promotions that give a smartwatch free with a new smartphone. This is one way Samsung has been moving their Gear smartwatches.

Like it or not, there's going to a heck of a lot of these things. Some of the Swiss luxury watch industry will survive, but you can be sure it will be more different than how today-versus-1950 had evolved.


----------



## rationaltime

This is big business. There are people who track the industry
and make forecasts about where it is going.

Author Rick Merritt wrote this:


> Smartwatches will be one of the bright spots in an otherwise slowing mobile market,
> according to analyst Linley Gwennap. Over the next five years, both smartphones
> and tablets will slump to single-digit growth levels but smartwatches could rise to
> annual sales of 300 to 400 million units, he said at the Linley Mobile Conference
> here on Wednesday.
> ...
> Meanwhile smartphones will slow to compound annual growth through 2019 of 9.6%
> when a whopping two billion units will ship annually. Tablets are hitting the brakes
> even harder growing at just 4.4% during the period, he predicted (see below).


He has other points to make. For more detail you can read the article.
Smartwatch Uptick in Mobile Slump by Rick Merritt

I don't have the background to say how reasonable those predictions
are. I am just pointing out there are forecasts.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## edhchoe

edhchoe said:


> The idea of having to charge the watch everyday turned me off. And the Bluetooth will drain the battery of my iPhone also. I don't need a watch to stealthily check my messages and emails during the meeting.


I am charging it about 1 hr everyday while I have dinner and take shower. And I wear it to bed so it will tap me on the wrist in the morning. I don't have loud alarm that alarms me in the morning any longer..


----------



## BarracksSi

edhchoe said:


> I am charging it about 1 hr everyday while I have dinner and take shower. And I wear it to bed so it will tap me on the wrist in the morning. I don't have loud alarm that alarms me in the morning any longer..


Same here. It works very well as a morning alarm, too.

Along with the AW's wrist taps, the sound I've chosen for my phone is called "Birdsong", included in the Bedtime portion of the iPhone's Clock app. Much more relaxing way to wake up than a "BZEEEEP BZEEEEEP BZEEEEEP" noise.


----------

